# STOLEN: 58cm Blue/Silver Trek, ultegra, arione seat, black tape, Kwing bars... Folsom



## zhmontana (Aug 16, 2004)

Please look out for this bike. I will provide a reward for any info leading to its return or the hanging of the jerk who stole it out of my garage while i was inside getting ready for a ride.

Bike is very similar to this + upgrades.

Thanks
~ZH


----------



## zhmontana (Aug 16, 2004)

bump - no sign of this yet


----------



## California L33 (Jan 20, 2006)

Sorry to hear about your loss. Have you been monitoring Craigslist?


----------

